# Lexington, KY - any areas to avoid?



## northwoodsgal (Jul 19, 2011)

My sister is taking my daughter and two nephews (all high school students) to Lexington, KY next week so one of the boys can participate in a basketball camp at the University of Kentucky.  We don't know the area at all and am wondering if there are any areas of town to avoid.  

Also, if you have any recommnendations for a fairly inexpensive hotel (with a pool, breakfast or fridge) it would be appreciated (she's a teacher at an inner city school so funds are tight).    

Thanks!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 19, 2011)

Lexington is safe all around, no real bad areas.  It's a small town place but getting bigger each day.  

For hotels, check priceline name your own price for decent places, the Marriott is often available there for cheap or the Hyatt, both I think are 3.5 stars and can be had for around 45 dollars a night through the Name your own price.

KT


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 20, 2011)

Lexington is a lovely city (I lived there for 15 years)..not really any areas to avoid.   The Hyatt and Raddison downtown are very nice, convenient to UK and, as the previous poster said, can be had on Priceline for not too much money.  My old favorite hotel, The Campbell House is also very nice.  It was purchased  by Crowne Plaza several years ago and renovated..probably more expensive now, but VERY convenient to UK if you don't want to stay right downtown.
Enjoy, and be sure to visit some of the horse farms while you're there; they are beautiful !


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance on where they can stay.  My sister ended up getting a suite at The Inn on Broadway for $67/night.  Since she needed a room for 4 people using priceline really wasn't an option.  The hotel doesn't have a pool but they do have access to the one next door (Crown Plaza).  

Because of the basketball camp, they won't have a lot of free time for tourist sites.  Some that have been thrown out are the Louisville Slugger Museum, U of Kentucky Arboretum, Waveland Plantation and Mammoth Cave.  The group will be a 30+ year old sister who grew up playing baseball with her brothers, 2 high school boys that probably know every baseball stat, and my daughter, who hardly knows the baseball rules.  They may have to do some compromising on what they see.

FYI, they will be driving to and from Wisconsin.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that Inn...it's probably new since I've been there ....but the location is great so your family should be fine.  Since Kentucky is the horse capitol of the US, 2 more sites you might want to consider are the KY Horse Park in Lexington or the Ky Derby Museum (in Louisville at Churchill Downs).  But no matter what you do, enjoy, there is lots of beautiful scenery in Ky Horse Country !


----------

